
[CVE-2016-6814] Apache Groovy Information Disclosure - based2
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201701.mbox/%3CCADRx3PMZ2hBCGDTY35zYXFGaDnjAs0tc5-upaVs6QN2sYUejyA%40mail.gmail.com%3E
======
vorg
Kudos to the people at Pentest Limited and Trend Micro for discovering this
security hole in Apache Groovy.

